# Value von Text-Input-Feld dynamisch ändern und mit dem Formular schicken



## messmar (20. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte bitte dringend Hilfe.

Wie kann ich das Value eines Input-Text-Feld dynamisch ändern.

Der User bekommt ein Formular, wo das Email-Feld mit seiner Email-Adresse
schon vorbelegt ist, aber der User will dann seine Email-Adresse ändern und dann erneut schicken.

Ich habe es zwar gemacht, aber das Value in dem Feld behält immer die alte Email-Adresse und schickt sie weiter mit.

Kann Jemand bitte helfen?

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Messmar


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. April 2007)

messmar hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe es zwar gemacht


Was hast du genau gemacht 

Rein vom Verständnis her?
Wozu willst du dort etwas ändern...ein User gibt etwas in ein Formularfeld ein...und dies soll auch so übermittelt werden: da gibt es m.E. nichts dynamisch zu Ändern


----------



## messmar (21. April 2007)

Hallo Sven,

vielen Dank schon Mal für die Antwort.

Du hast Recht. Das Wichtigste habe ich nicht gepostet, und zwar den Code, den ich geschrieben habe. Aber es hat sich erledigt ;-)

[...]da gibt es m.E. nichts dynamisch zu Ändern

Der User kommt auf das Formular mit einem Link aus einer Newlsetter-Email, wo seine Email-Adresse vorgegeben ist, und hat die Möglichkeit
seine Email-Adresse, mit der das Input-Email-Feld vorbelegt ist, zu ändern. 
Das Problem war, dass wenn er eine neue Email-Adresse eingibt und anschließend das Formular schickt, dass die 
neue Adresse nicht ünernehemen wurde.

Der Punkt war, dass ich einfach unter Zeitdruck war. Die Lösung war ziemlich einfach:

Ich habe jetzt das Value in den entsprechenden Inputfeld mit removeAttriubtre('value') gelöscht und anschließend ihn wieder mit dem setAttriubte('vlaue', wert) gesetzt.

Davor habe ich ein Inputfeld vom Type hidden auf die Seite eingebunden und dort den neuen Wert gespeichert und danach ihn (Der neue Wert) wieder in den, von mir für die Email-Adresse verwendetes, Feld gespeichert und zwar durch setAttriubte('vlaue', wert).

Diese ganze Aktion habe ich dann mit dem Eventhandler: onBlur() auf das Email-Feld gelöst.

Ich glaube, dass man es auch ohne ein zweites Feld (hidden) lösen kann und zwar einfach  eine zusäzliche Variable verwenden. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich mich deutlich ausgedrückt habe, so dass Jeder hier verstehen kann, wie die Lösung aussehen könnte.

Ich wäre aber trotzdem für bessere Vorschläge sehr dankbar. (Kritik ist auch willkomen. Man lernt nie aus ;-) )

Danke und Gruß
Messmar


----------



## FMoskopp (24. April 2007)

Hallo,

suche nach der gleichen Lösung.

Öffne per Link eine Registrierungsseite in der ein Input-Feld die mitgegebene Emailadresse(im Link) eingetragen ist.

Ich kann per JS die Url auslesen und die Emailadresse filtern.
Wie ich aber jetzt ins Input-Feld unter value=... die Emailadresse eintrage, damit direkt beim Seitenaufruf die dort zu sehen ist, ist mir unklar!

Danke für Hilfe


FMoskopp


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. April 2007)

Ich versteh nur Bahnhof 



> Öffne per Link eine Registrierungsseite in der ein Input-Feld die mitgegebene Emailadresse(im Link) eingetragen ist.


Wo nun, im Input oder im Link oder wo...und was ist da eingetragen?


----------



## FMoskopp (24. April 2007)

Hallo Sven,

ich möchte eine Newsletteranmeldung per Email verschicken. In dieser Email befindet sich ein Link auf eine Registrierungsseite im www. Mit dem Link auf die Reg.-Seite gebe ich die Emailadresse mit als Parameter. 
Bsp.: http://www.abc.de?abc@abc.de

Jetzt möchte ich diese Emailadresse schon im Feld -Email- meiner Reg-Seite vorgegeben haben.

Also URL auslesen und im Feld -Email- als value="abc@abc.de"
<input name="EMail" value= type="text" id="email" size="40" />

Wie geht das, dass ich den value-wert dynamisch anpasse?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. April 2007)

Wenn du die Adresse schon aus der URL gefiltert hast, dann bspw. so

```
<input name="EMail" value= type="text" id="email" size="40" />
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
document.getElementById('email').value=[gefilterteMailAdresse];
//-->
</script>
```

Da ich aber stark annehme, dass du eine serverseitige Skriptsprache verfügbar hast(irgendwie muss ja das Registrieren vonstatten gehen)...wäre es vorteilhafter, den value mittels dieser zu setzen.


----------



## FMoskopp (25. April 2007)

Super, klappt alles!

Vielen Dank 

FMoskopp


----------

